# Chi Organics Ingredients?



## Lilyland83 (Nov 28, 2008)

CHI - Consumer Site

I'm wanting to buy the olive nutrient shampoo and conditioner, but I have no idea what the ingredients are




I can't seem to find them online anywhere....

Does anyone know? It's kinda important I find out before buying, as I have severe allergies.

Thanks


----------



## Ozee (Nov 28, 2008)

I tried doing a google search and cant find a table content of it anywhere, prehaps send an email through their site and ask.


----------



## Lilyland83 (Jan 3, 2009)

I scanned in all the ingredients labels on the Chi Organics travel set products



Just click on any of the images so see the full size. So here are the Chi Organics ingredients for the shampoo, conditioner, silk oil, treatment paste, glaze and spritz:


----------

